# Black Pigment on Nose



## Nucci (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi,

Nucci is now 2 yrs old and used to have the blackest of nose. 

Now, he just had his picture taken by a pro photographer (for a potential calendar picture) and she had me blackened his nose. It's true that he's loosing his black pigment.

What could be happening?

He is out everyday for 1 to 2 hours walking with plenty of sun light.
He drinks for a stainless steel bowl.


Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Likely genetics...


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

This seems to be happening to Noelle also -- I don't get it. Would genetics make it come in pink - turn black and then go back to loosing the pigment?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think it is genetic too, when we brought Koko home his little nose was so black, but as he gets older it's going pinker, he also doesn't have the pigment on his body like Scooby does, he is what I would call very fair in complexion, his coat is very white too, no lemon at all, so I guess the pink nose will always be there, he gets sun each day too, but it doesn't seem to make any difference at all. Oh well, to be honest it doesn't make any difference to me, he is still Koko, and I will love him no less for his little pink nose


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

its the food and water. My dogs stay indoors and have some sunlight thru the windows but their nose are not pinkish only some reddish at the side. And its also more for her age than anything else.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Iti must be genetics because I have two Malts and they eat the same food, drink the same water and get the same amount of sunlight. Catcher's nose is extremely black and Kallie's is brownish with some pink on the end. She has no pigment at all on her eye rims.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Iti must be genetics because I have two Malts and they eat the same food, drink the same water and get the same amount of sunlight. Catcher's nose is extremely black and Kallie's is brownish with some pink on the end. She has no pigment at all on her eye rims.[/B]


Sher I agree, Kallie has the same really fair complexion as Koko and his eyes are the same although he does have some eyeliner but not like Scooby.

[attachment=28924:Koko_10_...ngFramed.png] [attachment=28925:10_28_07...ooby_007.png]


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Puppies start with no pigment. The black comes in. In some dogs, it fades as they age.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

My vet said that the pigment fades with age. Alex's nose is not completely black anymore and the pigment on his eyes is almost completely gone now.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Coopers nose faded at around 15 mo....and Gracie's recently started fading at 2yrs old. Gracie's mom has a very black nose...so I'm kind of bummed.

I've seen the pigment fade in other breeds too, mostly labs.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Casper's nose pigment faded a bit between the age of 7 and 10 years. Prior to that it was a really good black. However, I never knew until I got Midis that the dark pigmented skin on the part down the back occurred. Casper was pink until he spotted from age. Midis' skin at the center part turned very dark at about 7 or 8 months. Both have had very good dark eye shading/lining. 

Cyndi


----------

